# Conduit requirements in a flood plain



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Help. I have to have an answer today, unfortunately, but that also means I am going to charge more. 

The question is: Are there any special requirements for running Schedule 40 or 80 conduit, buried at NEC Code @ 18" below grade for electrical. The low voltage I am not worried about, but the 120vac single phase I am. 

Anyone have an idea. Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Nothing I know in the NEC that addresses flood plains.

18" below grade.... that may or may not be legal, depending on the installation.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Nothing I know in the NEC that addresses flood plains.
> 
> 18" below grade.... that may or may not be legal, depending on the installation.


Well, that is good about NEC, saved me a lot of time trying to look it up. 18 inch below grade is per NEC for PVC conduit, at least around here, where they really go by code. I can always go down to 24 inches just to play it safe. 

I am guessing that the local jurisdiction may have an answer, but this project is in Puerto Rico and I have no clue. 

Maybe some contractors that have had to install conduit and electrical in flood plains around here may have an answer.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*flood elevation*

all equipment electrical, mechanical even any openings into a plubming system are to stay one foot above highest flood elevation

i guess if the local utility only supplies underground feeders that would be on them. they own the service entrance conductors untill it hits your bussing


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

one man show said:


> all equipment electrical, mechanical even any openings into a plubming system are to stay one foot above highest flood elevation
> 
> i guess if the local utility only supplies underground feeders that would be on them. they own the service entrance conductors untill it hits your bussing


Code reference?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> Code reference?


682.2 Electrical Datum Plane (3)

Also in Fema rules and local flood plain rules.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, i just did a service 2yrs ago where i had to put trees down on the marsh to keep my mini-ex on top of the mud right next to a swamp. Hole filled with water when i set the pole, the whole ditch was full of water when i dropped the conduit in with the service wire already inside. Inspector told me everything looked fine but he wasnt walking through the mud to put the sticker on the meter socket, he left that to me. Wonder if that falls under flood plain? :whistling


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*flood plain*

Ground water


----------

